# I want to see you guys pups !



## ILoveBella478 (Mar 13, 2015)

Meet bella my baby girl


----------



## ILoveBella478 (Mar 13, 2015)

Her again


----------



## Lobo dog (Sep 19, 2014)

Oh she is gorgeous. Don't know if you would consider Lobo a pup since he is 10 months old, but here is a picture of him around 15 weeks


----------



## Kahrg4 (Dec 19, 2012)

Adorable. Love her ears. 

This is my 17 week old baby, Efa, with her big brother Cafall.


----------



## Kodakp (Feb 22, 2015)

Here is 3 month old Koda. They are all adorable.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

12 week old Gambit ...some were taken with his sibling and cousin at 11 weeks...first one is at 11 weeks with his 11 yr old sire Beowulf.































12 weeks before his vet weigh in...26.4lbs








his handsome face


----------



## RobBlueMaro (Jan 15, 2015)

Ollie is no where near being a pup still, but I have pup pics of him!!! He'll be 2 yo very soon.​


----------



## scarfish (Apr 9, 2013)

rambo isn't a puppy anymore but here's 3 of my favorites from when he was.

rambo is saying to julie, but that's my bed, look, you don't even fit in it.









julie says, i'm sorry, we can both use my bed.









everything's secure!


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

Enjoying the beautiful weather...watching me put mulch down


----------



## Jada Rose (Nov 30, 2014)

*Jada*

Just a little over 5months and still all ears


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

Jada Rose said:


> Just a little over 5months and still all ears


Do you know what line your pup is from?


----------



## McWeagle (Apr 23, 2014)

Baby Equinox


All ears

At 6 mos (he's 9.5 mos now but I haven't uploaded any recent photos yet)

Frankie


----------



## Ruger Monster (Jan 29, 2015)

Ruger the day I brought him home at 7 weeks, and 6 days ago at 16 weeks :wub:


----------



## crickets (Dec 19, 2014)

Grimm at 5 months


----------



## Andrea1214 (Jul 4, 2014)

*Maya*

Maya from 6 weeks to 9 months!! (pic taken yesterday).


----------



## AKgirl (Jan 14, 2015)

Prism, almost 4 months.


----------



## jackiej (Apr 1, 2015)

Atlas is 4 months, 18 weeks technically. the 2nd one is the most recent


----------



## Palydyn (Aug 28, 2014)

Here is Rommel at 5 months (yesterday). He has gone from super fuzz ball to a gangly almost puppy. Sort of between still looking like a puppy and a grown up dog.


----------



## Reef LeDoux (Feb 21, 2015)

The picture with all 3 was from Easter and the one with just the GSD and Lab was when Reef was about 9 weeks old. Just laying on the couch is recent also he's 6 months


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

AKgirl said:


> Prism, almost 4 months.


look how dark she's getting!!


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

View attachment 287130

Max is one week shy of 6 months. He favorite treat is a frozen apple stuffed with peanut butter, cheese, himalayan chew. His favorite toy is his stuffed gingerbread man. He has a huge appetite. His vices are counter surfing, jumping up on you when excited, chasing our beloved cats, overly cautious of other dogs so he barks at every one he sees even his own reflection, doesn't like getting in the car at all when we leave the house but is okay getting in car if we are out and heading back home. (All work in progress-amen). His hobbies are loves playing fetch with balls and sticks, playing hide and seek, playing find it, loves his playtime sessions with his chihuahua brother when his chihuahua brother is in a playful mood, going for walks.  We have a agility tunnel in the backyard that he loves to run through -the wind blows it around and he will zip all around running through it over and over again. When any one of us is getting ready to leave the house he will lay right in front of the front door blocking it with his body. When Max hears the kids bus head down our block coming home from school -he sits right by the front door waiting for them to come in. He is happiest when his family is all home together.


----------

